# Liste mit allen Projekten aus Workspace



## thomet (9. Okt 2008)

Hy,
ich möchte ein plugin schreiben, welches automatische konfigurationen bei projekten unter eclipse vor nimmt. nun brauch ich erstma eine liste aller vorhandenen projekte in meinen workspace, da man ja die projekte, bei denn die veränderungen vorgenommen werden sollen, auswählen können soll.
Wo kann ich an die liste aller im workspace vorhandenen projekte rann kommen???

mfg thomet


----------



## Wildcard (9. Okt 2008)

Liste mit allen PlugIns im Workspace im Titel und im Text fragst du dann nach den Projekten. Was denn nun von beiden?

```
ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace().getRoot().getProjects()
```
Um die Projekte zu bekommen.


----------



## thomet (9. Okt 2008)

ohh sorry.. meine schon Projekte.. danke..


----------

